# Waltham 9ct Full Hunter For Sale



## allanm (Jul 10, 2009)

i have a waltham full hunter in 9ct gold circa 1900 on 60g double albert chain in full working order and excellent condition

please message me for pics and price !


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

lols


----------



## allanm (Jul 10, 2009)

Clum said:


> lols


???????


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Allanm,

Read the rules mate. 

You've posted in the wrong forum, you need to have made 50 posts before you can access the sales forum or the pm system.

We are a friendly bunch here (most of the time h34r: ) so take the time to read the rules and have another go.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry I should've been more informative. You're not allowed to buy or sell on this forum until you've made 50 posts, and then it should be put for sale in the Sales section. Also I don't think you'll be able to send or receive messages until you've made 50 posts either.

Your post is amusing because there's been a recent discussion regarding selling and post counts on the forum here


----------



## allanm (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry i should have read the rules before posting !!!its a shame as it's a quality watch and chain !Regards Allan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

allanm said:


> Sorry i should have read the rules before posting !!!its a shame as it's a quality watch and chain !Regards Allan


No big deal Allan, don't worry about it. 

See my answer to your other question.


----------

